# Wanting to breed AMHR mare



## MiniThymeAcres (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello,

I want to breed my AMHR mare to a stallion that is an AMHR/ASPC cross.

I was just reading one thread about the mini/shetland cross, and I was wondering if this was possible. I see many AMHR/APSC horses at the shows, but I was wondering if the AMHR/ASPC stallions breed to mares that are just AMHR?

Thanks,

Jessica


----------



## alongman (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, you can breed an ASPC/AMHR stallion to an AMHR mare. The resulting foal will be only AMHR eligible.


----------

